# Good KVM Switch for Gaming



## jim85213 (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a gaming KVM switch. I have a system I do all my standard computing on and I'm currently building a gaming system. I want to get a KVM switch because I don't have the money or space for a new monitor. Are there any KVM switches that work exceptionally between standard and gaming systems, without losing video quality and performance???


----------

